# Bloodforged



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

ok, in light of the bookmarks that are displaying _Bloodforged_, the follow-up novel to Ulrika the Vampire, lets get your thoughts and speculations about what it is that will be going on in this second book. 

first off, has anyone read Ulrika yet? i know it has just come out, but i'm wondering if anyone got it yet and finished it.

discuss.

CP :drinks:


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

It's called _Bloodborn_(Ulrika the Vampire is just the series title), I've got it but I probably wont start reading it till tomorrow- I'm really looking forwards to it.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

oh yeah, my mistake. lol XD You are interested in it though? I'm a little put off, but i think i'll read it regardless. I'm just a little tired of books about vampires. what is the difference? I mean, other than this is a spin off for one of the characters in Gotrek & Felix, which was a great series btw.

CP


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

I may get Ulrika soon, got other stuff thats higher on the list.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Finished Bloodborn a couple of hours ago...it's basically the book that kicks Will King squarely in the nuts and establishes Nathan Long as his worthier successor.

Without a doubt it's the best book I've read in the Felix & Gotrek-verse, Ulrik just shits on both of them for depth of character. The way she revels in her vampiric natures but is also repelled by the monster she's become and her unnatural hunger- awesome. (example: when she's virtually flying over roof tops and is delighted by the freedom but then she accidentally starts to focus on the pounding of blood in some ones veins and is both attracted and filled with disgust, you certainly didn't get much of that paradoxical nature in Vampire Wars).

The background on the Vampiric bloodlines is interesting as well, especially the idea that most vampires are mongrels of more than one bloodline (i.e. Ulrika is a cross between a Lahmian and a Von Carstein).


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Sounds interesting _Spikey_. Would you recommend piking it up then I take? And would you advise reading the Gotrek & Felix novel regarding Ulrika first (Vampireslayer is it)?


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Hmm sounds good. I may have to order a copy of _Bloodborn_ at next opportunity.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> Sounds interesting _Spikey_. Would you recommend piking it up then I take? And would you advise reading the Gotrek & Felix novel regarding Ulrika first (Vampireslayer is it)?


I'd recommend picking up the Gotrex & Felix novels that contain Ulrika (so the 2nd omnibus) just so you can get a full appreciation of her character when she's human and when she's first turned- though _Bloodborn_ is only 2 weeks after she parts ways with Gotrek and Felix so she's still wrestling with her new nature.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

How does it compare to jack yeovils genevie(spelling)?


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

It compares very favourably, Ulrika though is a far more emotionally torn example of the noble undead- Genieve has come to terms with her nature whereas Ulrika often acts and thinks like a human before being reminded (by herself or sometimes her mentor Gabriella) that she no longer is human and that's she's destined to be unable to make any true relationships with another person for all her long life. Numerous times a crushing lonliness compells her to do things she know's are foolish- like hiding the fact she's a vampire and befriending a Witch Hunter!


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

ah fair enough. Sounds like a good pick up.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Got my copy of _Bloodborn_ yesterday, seems wrought from a higher-standard than the usual Black Library Fantasy -- bar Time of Legends -- works. Put it down for _Descent of Angels_ though, which is... ''heh'' at best...


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

The standard of BL books has improved in consistency and quality over the past years, not all just bolter porn now!


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

World Eater XII said:


> The standard of BL books has improved in consistency and quality over the past years, not all just bolter porn now!


Ive consumed a fair quantity of sugar, my good sir, and thus I shall infact sig you!:biggrin:

... And yes, _Bloodborn_ has rekindled my wanting for the Gotrek and Felix series, as cliched as it is:biggrin:


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

World Eater XII said:


> The standard of BL books has improved in consistency and quality over the past years, not all just bolter porn now!


i agree. i haven't gotten bloodborn yet, but i will be reading it now that i'm convinced that it will be good. Now i can't wait for Bloodforged as well!

CP


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

So which Gotrek and Felix book does she appear in? 

I have v little knowlodge of fantasy books :/


----------



## March of Time (Dec 4, 2009)

World Eater XII said:


> So which Gotrek and Felix book does she appear in?
> 
> I have v little knowlodge of fantasy books :/


Daemonslayer
Dragonslayer
Beastslayer
Vampireslayer
Manslayer


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Nathan Long said:


> There are at least two more Ulrika novels coming. The next one, _Bloodforged_, is already written, and I am getting started on the third one, _Bloodsworn_, as we speak. Yes, other bloodlines are featured in each of the books, sometimes as major characters, sometimes as minor characters. I hope, before I finish with the series, to get them all in.


He works fast.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

at least it shows hes fully commited to the series!


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

The coverart for Bloodforged has been released in larger format. Its a new artist and she's started off well.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

nice find mate. she's done a fine job!

CP


----------

